# Mac osx 10.2.8-how to get flash to work



## computerliterate (Nov 8, 2009)

This computer has been in storage for five years--first time hooked up to internet. Support for this 10.2.8 version has "expired". Some error messages that current Java is unable to work. Buttons on some sites remain inactive (airline sites, youtube, facebook). How may I get the computer to do flash!? Thank you for your suggestions! (Some pages don't load completely either.)


----------



## computerliterate (Nov 8, 2009)

Sometimes Safari closes automatically. I have reset Safari and emptied cache. When I come to a site that says to install the latest Adobe flash player, I select the version, and it won't load. (There is no button after I click on the dropdown version of my operating system.) When I click on my McIntosh HD icon on the desktop it shows it is using Applications Mac OS 9. I am learning to navigate on this Mac and also would like to know where the Disk Utility feature is so I can clean it up.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi computerliterate - welcome to TSG.

I would first try Repairing Permissions: Hard drive > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility > select hard disk in Disk Utility > click on First aid.

Then I would run the Software Update: Apple menu > System Preferences > Software Update > Update Software.

Hope that helps!


----------



## computerliterate (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you, Yankee Rose, There were some repairs to be made under the active button : Verify Disk Permissions and Repair Disk Permissions! The buttons Verify Disk and Repair Disk would not activate though (turn blue from gray). I still went to the Update step, but there were none to do there. So, I am interested in any more steps you may have for me to do, if any! 
I went to a Yahoo! ANSWERS page the other day: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090714203416/aaqzgtr under Answer 2 and found the following...""Go to the link below. Click the drop list and choose Flash Player 9 for Mac OSX1-.1-10.3. After downloading, DON'T open it...yet. Search all your hard drive for "Flash Player.plugin". Delete any you find. Search for "flashplayer.xpt". Delete any you find. Empty the trash. Quit all browses, and install the Flash Player you downloaded. Next, search for "Flash Player.plugin". Copy it and paste it at Library/Internet Plugins, unless it's already there. Paste it at yourhomefolder/Library/Internet Plugins, unless it's already there. Search for "flashplayer.xpt". Copy and paste it at Library/Internet Plugins, unless it's already there. Restart computer. Open Disk Utility. Select the hard drive, select "First Aid". Repair Disk Permissions. When repaired, quit Disk Utility. Launch Safari or Firefox.""
Do you think this is a good idea?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again computerliterate:

In First Aid, do you have "Journaling" enabled? If it is not enabled, the buttons remains grayed out when trying to verify or repair the disk you're booted from. Enabling Journaling should make the Verify & Repair buttons active.

The link you provided tells me it has "been deleted", but in reading your summary of what they suggested it does sound like it would be worth a try. Hopefully you can get it to open on your computer, so you can get to the download link.

Hope that helps!


----------

